# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Ο δαιμων του διαδικτυου !!

## Polyneikos

Ο δαιμων του διαδικτυου χτύπησε.....
Δημιουργήθηκε ενα πρόβλημα πανω σε μια διαδικασια Backup-Restore στην Database του Server που φιλοξενείται η σελίδα μας.
Προς το παρον εχουν χαθει καποια τόπικς ολοκληρα,όπως π.χ. τα Προγραμματα Προπονησης (Μπουρναζου γραμμωσης-ογκου κτλ) που είχε αναρτημενα ο Γιαννης αλλα και από αλλες ενότητες,π.χ.το τοπικ Γυναικες Bbers.Ακομα δεν εχουμε εντοπισει ποια και πόσα εχουν χαθει και τι δυνατότητες ανακτησης υπάρχουν...
Προς το παρον για να καλυψουμε τα μελη καποια τόπικς αναρτιουνται απο την αρχη....
Ζητουμε συγνωμη από τα μελη που χαθηκαν τα ποστς τους,ελπίζουμε να μπορεσουμε να το επανορθωσουμε.

----------


## kwstas25

Ελεος τι μολιβια εινε ρε ....

----------


## KATERINI 144

συμβαίνουν και αυτά, ακομη και να μην ανακτηθούν θα ξαναμπούν ολα  οπως ηταν.  :08. Toast:

----------


## -beba-

Θέλουμε πίσω το τόπικ "γυναίκες bbers............................

----------


## giannis64

αχ εσυ εσυ! ολοι το θελουμε πισω!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θέλουμε πίσω το τόπικ "γυναίκες bbers............................


Βασικα ακομα δεν είμαστε σε θεση να ξερουμε ποσα εχουν χαθει,καλο είναι όποιος δει κατι να μας το πεί.
Απλα υπέπεσαν στην αντίληψη μας γρηγοροτερα αυτα που μας αρεσαν περισσότερο  :01. Wink:

----------


## CROCOJET

Παιδιά σορρυ που θα το θέσω έτσι, αλλά πώς γίνεται από backup-restore να χαθούν τα τοπικ; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μιλάμε για διαδικασίες που δεν γίνονται με το χέρι...  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν ειναι διαδικασίες που κανουμε εμεις για να μπορουμε σου πουμε λεπτομερειες,αυτες οι διαδικασίες γίνονται από ατομα εκτός φόρουμ..

----------


## CROCOJET

> Δεν ειναι διαδικασίες που κανουμε εμεις για να μπορουμε σου πουμε λεπτομερειες,αυτες οι διαδικασίες γίνονται από ατομα εκτός φόρουμ..


Πολύνικε δε ζήτησα να μου πείτε λεπτομέρειες και ούτε κατηγόρησα κανέναν, απλά έθεσα υπόψη σας έναν απλό προβληματισμό.

Γιατί μυγιάζεστε έτσι όλοι τελευταία ρε μαμώτο μόλις σας πει κανείς κάτι; Δεν το χω καταλάβει...

----------


## Polyneikos

Βρε συ δεν μυγιαζομαι,απλα σου εξηγω...Νομιζω ότι εσυ το παρεξηγησες τωρα. :08. Toast:

----------


## CROCOJET

Ναι όντως εγώ το παρεξήγησα. Σορρυ.  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Mitsen

> Παιδιά σορρυ που θα το θέσω έτσι, αλλά πώς γίνεται από backup-restore να χαθούν τα τοπικ; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μιλάμε για διαδικασίες που δεν γίνονται με το χέρι...


Εννοείται πως δεν γίνονται με το χέρι!
Κάθε thread, topic, replay, εικόνα και γίνηκα οποιαδήποτε μορφής πληροφορία αντιστοιχεί σε μια σειρά από πληροφορίες που καθορίζουν το τόπο προέλευσης. 
Αν αυτό αλλαχτεί η μετονομαστεί η πληροφορία, πλέον δεν βρίσετε εκεί και χάνεται χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι διαγράφεται.

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ένας ονόματι Γιώργος μένει:
Δωμάτιο 6
Όροφος 2
Οδός Σαντοριναίου
Περιοχή Αθηνα
Χωρα Ελλάδα

Αν αλλαχτεί κάποια από τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες ο Γιώργος δεν θα εμφανίζεται στην περιοχή τις αθηνας για παράδειγμα. Είναι μια λογική αποθήκευσης χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι έτσι λειτουργούν όλα η το εν λόγο forum.
Το ποιο πιθανό ειναι να έχουν ταξινομηθεί αλλου τα τhreads και να μην βρίσκονται παρα να έχουν σβηστεί. ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάπως :01. Unsure:

----------


## Muscleboss

Δυστυχώς χάθηκαν κάποια από ντα αγαπημένα μου θέματα, όπως το Γυναίκες bbers...  :01. Sad: 

Eλπίζω να επανέλθουν δριμύτερα...

ΜΒ

----------


## -beba-

> Δυστυχώς χάθηκαν κάποια από ντα αγαπημένα μου θέματα, όπως το Γυναίκες bbers... 
> 
> Eλπίζω να επανέλθουν δριμύτερα...
> 
> ΜΒ


 :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Senereison

το vbulletin τo κάνει αυτό πολλu συχνά τα database error γιαυτο θα είναι καλο να κρατάς back up και γενικά το vbulletin δεν είναι από τα αξιοπιστα softwares γία forum καλύτερα να βάλεις invisionpower.. γιατί έχω site δικό μου και ξέρω.

----------


## ioannis1

ηδη αρκετα θεματα αρχισαμε νατα ξανα βαζουμε.υπομονη χρειαζεται χρονος.

----------


## -beba-

Με το "γυναίκες bbers" τι θα γίνει?

----------


## giannis64

ρε νταλγκα!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## -beba-

Κάνε κάτι ρε Γιάννη. Τι χάκερ είσαι?

----------


## giannis64

επιτηδες το κανω για να μην εχεις θεμα!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## -beba-

Ε ρε  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  που θέλεις..........

----------


## Polyneikos

Βeba κανονικα πρεπει εσυ να γινεις topic starter στο Γυναικες Bbers!Kαι εμεις θα ακολουθήσουμε !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^^  αντε μπραβο, μη τα θελουμε ολα ετοιμα....   :02. Chinese:

----------


## -beba-

Θα προσπαθήσω....................

Θα με βοηθήσετε?

----------


## ioannis1

ξεκινησετο και μεις εχουμε υλικο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kista7

Παίδες και το 2ο πρόγραμμα αρχαρίων που είχε ανεβάσει ο ioannis1 να έχετε στα υπ'όψιν.

----------

